# HiFi ..



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

So my good old Technics separates system is starting to play up more and more  .. we worked it out to be around 23-24years old now .. and I paid around £600 for it back then :swoon: .. but its been an amazing bit of kit and had a very hard life with my music tastes :biggrin:

So it'll probably see the rest of its days out keeping me company in the garage now, and its time for something new ..

I've booked a "demo room" session with something a bit different for this Sunday arvo :biggrin: .. its a micro DAB Tuner/CD player, with Bluetooth, a nice little Sub-woofer, and a pair of small but perfectly formed speakers, nothing too extravagant as it'll live in the dining room so not that big an area, all in it'll come to around £500ish, but hopefully they all pair up ok and sound good :biggrin:

*Denon DM41 DAB*

*Yamaha FSW 050 Sub-woofer*

*Q Acoustics 3020 Speakers *

Cant wait now :clap:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently auditioned this lovely system at Martin's in Norwich. A bit on the heavy side at £167,500 but it sounded astonishing!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Andy300 said:


> *Denon DM41 DAB*
> 
> *Yamaha FSW 050 Sub-woofer*
> 
> ...


 Well done... :thumbsup:

In my Analog/Video room system, I still spin LPs with a Technics 1510 Mk2 bought in 1979. I'll see if I have a pic.

My main system is here. Just scroll down the page.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> Well done... :thumbsup:
> 
> In my Analog/Video room system, I still spin LPs with a Technics 1510 Mk2 bought in 1979. I'll see if I have a pic.
> 
> My main system is here. Just scroll down the page.


 Holy sh!t .. that's an impressive lookin setup right there :notworthy:



Filterlab said:


> I recently auditioned this lovely system at Martin's in Norwich. A bit on the heavy side at £167,500 but it sounded astonishing!


 I bet that sounded amazing, tho .. come on .. best part of 170k !!!!!!!! :swoon:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Quick and dirty pic. Nothing wrong with the old stuff. Built like a tank and easily upgraded. The turntable received an external power supply and dedicated phono amp module. Some LPs still sound spectacular.*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> I recently auditioned this lovely system at Martin's in Norwich. A bit on the heavy side at £167,500 but it sounded astonishing!


 https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/gizmodo.com/363154/audiophile-deathmatch-monster-cables-vs-a-coat-hanger/amp

Two or three quid and who knew, think of the party you could have with the change. You could even hire a DJ

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> *Quick and dirty pic. Nothing wrong with the old stuff. Built like a tank and easily upgraded. The turntable received an external power supply and dedicated phono amp module. Some LPs still sound spectacular.*


 Looks like when you move a picture into another folder, the link changes..... :angry:

*You can find it here.* Just scroll down the page.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/gizmodo.com/363154/audiophile-deathmatch-monster-cables-vs-a-coat-hanger/amp
> 
> Two or three quid and who knew, think of the party you could have with the change. You could even hire a DJ
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 If I follow your logic of the link, then is it safe to state than any mickey mouser homage watch is just as good as your Rolex just because it can tell the time? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Well done... :thumbsup:
> 
> In my Analog/Video room system, I still spin LPs with a Technics 1510 Mk2 bought in 1979. I'll see if I have a pic.
> 
> My main system is here. Just scroll down the page.


 I've just picked up a mint 1210 MK2, my first taste of a direct drive at home. I like it a lot, and prefer it to the belt drives (including an LP12) I've had.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

stairpost said:


> I've just picked up a mint 1210 MK2, my first taste of a direct drive at home. I like it a lot, and prefer it to the belt drives (including an LP12) I've had.


 You just need a second (and possibly third one) and a decent mixer like an Ecler Hak.. :clap: "Baddest DJ on two turntables"


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

How hi-fi equipment has changed over the years since I started mucking around with pre-owned early separates, like Leak amps - regarded even at that time as "classics." I must admit that I do miss the days of quality separate components connected by wires, when one would experiment with second-hand gear, occasionally finding something really good or a great-sounding combination of separates. These days, it is all so small and music seems to go on in people's heads through tiny earpieces and devices. My latest purchase of pre-owned hi-fi hasn't yet been cleaned and set up, and I just don't have the energy I used to for fiddling around with wires, etc.. It only cost me £15 from a charity shop and comprises a Cambridge Audio set-up with DAB/FM Tuner/amp/CD player in a single unit, with separate speakers. In fact, I have noticed some really good pre-owned separates being sold in local charity shops for cheap prices, and the same is true of quality 35mm SLR film cameras. Indeed, now is the time to collect pre-owned 35mm cameras from more recent decades.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*The old Technics turntables are quite in demand. They are heavy and very sturdy. As I mentioned previously, I had mine since 1979. I upgraded it a few years ago with custom made outboard power supply and a dedicated MM and MC phono amp. The tone arm is original and shod with a Shure V-15 cartridge.*

*It sits on a sand filled and dual spiked Archidee TNX base.*


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had a denon A/V receiver for a decade or so now. Absolutely faultless and does a cracking job, even if it can get very confusing if you dip into the settings. Use it to drive a pair of Monitor Audio speakers which are a touch older. Dad stood in line overnight for them while at univeraity, so that must make them about 45 years old. Like most old stuff, they built things to last back in those days.ive gone through many sets of comparable modern speakers in the past 10 years (bit of a metal head) but these just keep going  nothing fancy about these.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> If I follow your logic of the link, then is it safe to state than any mickey mouser homage watch is just as good as your Rolex just because it can tell the time? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 Not at all.

:laugh: :laugh:

If you hold a cheapo watch in the same hand as a decent one the difference will be immediately obvious.

And I'm sure the actual hi-fi kit is the same, good and badly made but the sound it makes, what you hear and what I hear is purely subjective.

Wasn't it Beethoven who was deaf as a post ???

:biggrin:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

> How hi-fi equipment has changed over the years since I started mucking around with pre-owned early separates, like Leak amps - regarded even at that time as "classics." I must admit that I do miss the days of quality separate components connected by wires, when one would experiment with second-hand gear, occasionally finding something really good or a great-sounding combination of separates. These days, it is all so small and music seems to go on in people's heads through tiny earpieces and devices. My latest purchase of pre-owned hi-fi hasn't yet been cleaned and set up, and I just don't have the energy I used to for fiddling around with wires, etc.. It only cost me £15 from a charity shop and comprises a Cambridge Audio set-up with DAB/FM Tuner/amp/CD player in a single unit, with separate speakers. In fact, I have noticed some really good pre-owned separates being sold in local charity shops for cheap prices, and the same is true of quality 35mm SLR film cameras. Indeed, now is the time to collect pre-owned 35mm cameras from more recent decades.


 Hifi has always been separates to me too, searching local ads and vising the used hifi shops when I had enough money to swap a box was pure joy. I remember getting a Musical Fidelity A1 amp when I was in my early 20s and thinking I had hit the big time, great little amp. I still use a separates system, wouldn't be without it, cables and all.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a lovely old JVC set of seperates, straight out of the 1970's still works a treat with the exception of a VU meter of backlight.

Sounds plenty good enough for us.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Buuk said:


> You just need a second (and possibly third one) and a decent mixer like an Ecler Hak.. :clap: "Baddest DJ on two turntables"


 I spent my 20s Dj'ing with a pair 1210s, we used to run a pretty successful student night in Bristol around 90/91. Played all over the country, absolutely brilliant time of my life. Never had one in a hifi set up at home though. 



Biker said:


> We have a lovely old JVC set of seperates, straight out of the 1970's still works a treat with the exception of a VU meter of backlight.
> 
> Sounds plenty good enough for us.


 VU meters made everything sound better! I loved a good VU meter


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

stairpost said:


> VU meters made everything sound better! I loved a good VU meter


 McIntosh and Marantz made great VU meters. You can still get them off the shelf today with Accuphase and Luxman. Bring cash..... :swoon:

Just to name a few.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> McIntosh and Marantz made great VU meters. You can still get them off the shelf today with Accuphase and Luxman. Bring cash..... :swoon:
> 
> Just to name a few.


 Mcintosh amps look like they could sink the Titanic, never heard one though, nor Accuphase, both have very good reps.

I use a Copland CD player & amp, they look like classic silver kit, no frills but sounds lovely.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*I had a series of Luxman components since the mid-70s. They were more affordable than the Accuphase.*

*I still have one of the Luxman triplets currently in use in the video room. 33 years old and still making music. Mind you, it has been updated a few times.*

*Picture ca. 1989.*


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I still have my Technics dual deck cassette player ... the paired CD player (they would link up and parse a CD to the tape together) gave out long ago.  I miss my Sony direct drive turntable with Empire cartridge that I gave away when I enlisted in th eUSCG in 1985. :sadwalk:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well, I disconnected and parted the old system yesterday arvo, to make way for the new one I'm listening to today hopefully :clap: .. I carefully placed each component in a plastic container, spooled all the wiring, and stacked the speaker cabs in a corner of the garage, and covered the lot with a dust sheet, ready for its reassembly when I decide if its going to be used in there, or the timber cabin I've built once its finished 

Then, I remembered I hadn't removed the CDs from it before taking it all apart!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! (a couple of which were the wife's she had at Chrimbo, and listens to all the bl00dy time :angry: ) .. BALL ACHE!

Anywho, I'll report back on the new system later :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've still a Dansette up in the loft somewhere - - :crazy5vh: - - at my age I can only hear the Bass anyways - - "It's all about Da Bass, No Treble"


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> - at my age I can only hear the Bass anyways - - "It's all about Da Bass, No Treble"


 That just about sums it up for us as well. Big M is deaf as a post and after years of hammering and banging metal I'm not far behind her.

All my music is played either from my phone, YouTube or the radio on the telly through a small BOSE set that I bought a few years ago and a small Bluetooth speaker for holidays and the garden.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well, it sounded nothing short of amazing to me :thumbs_up: .. Blutooth'd a few very different and testing tracks through it, and a cd, and right up to the max volume couldn't detect a waver :biggrin: .. literally no distortion, not to my ear (though I am into thrash metal and loud motorbikes :laugh: ) .. very happy!

So, I asked if he would do the necessary, while the Mrs and I went for a bite to eat :biggrin: .. then I get a call half way through my roast beef, saying we don't actually have the system in stock after all :angry: , but the speakers and sub are! ... so I have to go back on Tuesday to collect the unit itself 

Bit p!ssed about some pleb not updating their stock status, but really happy with my choice :biggrin:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Andy300 said:


> Well, it sounded nothing short of amazing to me :thumbs_up: .. Blutooth'd a few very different and testing tracks through it, and a cd, and right up to the max volume couldn't detect a waver :biggrin: .. literally no distortion, not to my ear (though I am into thrash metal and loud motorbikes :laugh: ) .. very happy!
> 
> So, I asked if he would do the necessary, while the Mrs and I went for a bite to eat :biggrin: .. then I get a call half way through my roast beef, saying we don't actually have the system in stock after all :angry: , but the speakers and sub are! ... so I have to go back on Tuesday to collect the unit itself
> 
> Bit p!ssed about some pleb not updating their stock status, but really happy with my choice :biggrin:


 That's a bugger! Nothing worse than getting a let down like that when you are looking forward to something. But! It will make it even more pleasing when you get it


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> That just about sums it up for us as well. Big M is deaf as a post and after years of hammering and banging metal I'm not far behind her.
> 
> All my music is played either from my phone, YouTube or the radio on the telly through a small BOSE set that I bought a few years ago and a small Bluetooth speaker for holidays and the garden.


 You need bigger cables instead of clothes hangers. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> You need bigger cables instead of clothes hangers. :laugh:


 Why even bother with coathangers when you can use Bluetooth and fresh air.

And my headphones are nice and stealthy for work, no cables to get caught up in clothes.

One of the better inventions of recent years

:biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Why even bother with coathangers when you can use Bluetooth and fresh air.
> 
> And my headphones are nice and stealthy for work, no cables to get caught up in clothes.
> 
> ...


 Yep, that's what I use on the bike.

BT FTW :thumbs_up:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good indoor DAB antenna ?

Not quite sure what they expect you to do with the "T" wire that comes with the unit


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Andy300 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good indoor DAB antenna ?
> 
> Not quite sure what they expect you to do with the "T" wire that comes with the unit


 DAB service was discontinued in Canada in 2013. You can get some antennas on Amazon UK.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> DAB service was discontinued in Canada in 2013. You can get some antennas on Amazon UK.


 How come ?

.. and yeah, there's a few on the tinterweb, but also lots of mixed reviews on performance! .. so wondered if anyone has first hand experience :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to be really into HiFI & owned a number of different systems which I`d put together for particular types of music. I had a fondness for classic, vintage, valve driven stuff eg Leak TL-12s, Stereo 20s & Quad IIs, speakers included Quad Electro-statics & IMF TLS-80 plus Garrard 301 & 401 turntables with SME 3012 arms mounted in special hand made plinths,I can`t remember what cartridges I used but again they were suited to particular types of music. I got a lot of my stuff from Paul Greenfield of Classique Sounds Leicester who is still in business. These days, although I do still have a few hifi systems & hundreds of LP`s (plus CDs) I tend to listen to Classic FM on my Roberts Stream93i internet radio while I`m messing about on this forum :tongue:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Andy300 said:


> How come ?


*
From WIKI.
*

Canada tested DAB services in the L-Band, in five major cities: Toronto, Montréal, Vancouver, Windsor, and Ottawa.[15] This covered a third of the population.[15] The unique requirements for DAB receivers to work inside Canada led to slow consumer uptake due to high receiver prices and reduced availability of L-band DAB receivers.[15] Also, the US has opted for a different system of digital radio broadcast,[15] which further reduced the market availability of L-band DAB receivers. The L-band assigned for DAB is currently considered for DMB services in Canada.[15] CRTC had initial plans for DAB to replace all AM/FM radio stations in 1996, but lack of adoption led to the decision to keep AM/FM stations.[15] All DAB bouquets in Canada have been discontinued.

A few stations in Canada are now using the American In-band on-channel (IBOC) digital radio platform.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok, so I did what I should've done in the first place I guess, and Google'd DAB reception in my area ... and guess what .. there isn't any apparently :laugh:

What a Parnis!


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

If it aint running on valves you are all listening to sh*t, just saying like  .


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Its a well known fact that I am daft :thumbsup: .


----------

